# Unser formaler Schwimmteich - Baubeginn 8.3.2014



## Zebragras (29. Jan. 2014)

Hallo.
Nach dem ich schon vieles gefragt habe und wirklich sehr nette Kontakte durch dieses Forum geknüpft habe, will ich nun hiermit auch unseren Teichbau dokumentieren.
Es ist wirklich toll wie einem hier geholfen wird. Auch wenn es oft wirklich seltsame Fragen sind. Dumme Fragen gibts ja ansich nicht. Dennoch kommt man sich als Anfänger manchmal etwas naiv vor wenn man die eine oder andere Frage stellt. Und ich muss sagen bisher wurde alles mit sehr viel Geduld beanwortet.
Danke schon mal dazu!!!! 

So nun zu unserem Projekt.
Wir starten (wenn das Wetter passt!) am 8.3. mit dem Aushub unseres Teiches. Bis dahin müssen wir noch ein kleines Beet vor dem Zaum entfernen und zwei Holzelemente vom Gartenzaun runterschrauben. 
Ja und auch sind wir noch nicht sicher welche Folie es wird. Da wir den Schwimmbereich möglichst sauber halten wollen (weil auch nur 1,40m tief) tendieren wir auch hier zu einer hellen Folie die dann auch sichtbar bleiben soll. Entweder eine Graue oder eine Smaragdgrüne.
Der Schwimmbereich von 8x4m und 1,40m tiefe wird gemauert mit 24cm Schalungssteinen. Drunter natürlich Fundament und 10cm Bodenplatte. Die Mauern enden 30cm unter dem Wasserspielgel.
Wieder so ein Thema. Würden da gern Granit anbringen. Aber das sei nicht frostsicher so. Manche legen da ja so Blockstufen drauf ohne kleben. Da wiegt eine denke ich um die 50kg. Aber die sind irre teuer... Somit werden wir es wohl mit Holz machen. Aber wie montiert man das denn auf der Folie??? 
Da unser Haus sehr modern und kubisch ist soll auch der Schwimmteich modern werden von der Optik her. Wir werden ihn mit Betonkantsteinen einfassen. Ganz eckig. Es kommt ein kleines Sitzdeck im hinteren Bereich wo man über einen Holzsteg zur Leiter kommt. Im vorderen Bereich der Terrasse vom Haus kann man dann direkt über 1m breite Granitblockstiegen ins Wasser gehen. Dort kommt man auf ein kleines Podest mit ca 1m Wasserhöhe und von da dann ganz runter. 
Technik wird es geben, aber wenig. Einen großen Skimmer von Oase der das Wasser dann in den Kies drückt. Da liegen dann Belüftungsschläuche und auch was zum Rückspülen. Soweit ich das richtig verstanden habe (das macht uns der Gala Bauer, genau so wie die Folie, Rest Eigenleistung).
Pflanztechnisch kommt VIEL. . Wir haben die Fläche in 50/50 aufgeteilt. Will gern einiges an Tieren willkommen heissen in unserem Garten und freue mich hier auf reichlich schöne Pflanzen. Ideen habe ich selbst schon. Aber der Gala Bauer bietet uns auch hier noch einen Pflanzplan an damit alles gut funktioniert. 
Somit hier mal unser Plan. Fotodokumentation beginnt wenns Wetter passt dann mit 8.3. Also DAUMENDRÜCKEN!!! Ich bin optimistisch


----------



## anz111 (29. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Unser formaler Schwimmteich - Baubeginn 8.3.2014*

Hallo!

Da wünsche ich euch viel Glück mit dem Projekt. Mit einer so guten Planung kann ja nichst passieren, außer es passiert was 
Wird bestimmt ein schönes Pojekt. 

Alles Gute

Oliver


----------



## Zebragras (29. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Unser formaler Schwimmteich - Baubeginn 8.3.2014*

Danke Oliver!!!
Wie du siehst sind wir nun doch bei der gemauerten Variante gelandet. 
Das Holz kam und mit allem drum und dran dann doch tatsächlich teurer als es zu mauern.

GLG


----------



## muh.gp (29. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Unser formaler Schwimmteich - Baubeginn 8.3.2014*

Hallo,

bin sehr gespannt!

Viel Erfolg und Grüße,
Holger


----------



## Heidelberger (29. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Unser formaler Schwimmteich - Baubeginn 8.3.2014*

"Formale "Formen gefallen mir auch sehr gut, auch wenn ich selbst aus verschiedenen Gründen doch anders bauen werde...Frage/ Tipp: Wenn du wirklich schwimmen willst würde ich eine Gegenstromanlage zumindest einplanen / vorsehen -8m sind meiner (Schwimm)erfahrung nach zu wenig -12 m sollten es ohne schon sein.
Gruß, Martin


----------



## Zebragras (29. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Unser formaler Schwimmteich - Baubeginn 8.3.2014*

Hi.
Mehr Länge gibt unser Garten leider  nicht her. ;-)
Für das bisschen schwimmen reicht uns das aber auch. Hihi.

glg


----------



## Tottoabs (30. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Unser formaler Schwimmteich - Baubeginn 8.3.2014*



Zebragras schrieb:


> Wieder so ein Thema. Würden da gern Granit anbringen. Aber das sei nicht frostsicher so. Manche legen da ja so Blockstufen drauf ohne kleben. Da wiegt eine denke ich um die 50kg. Aber die sind irre teuer...


Was funktionieren könnte ist Beton in Plastiksäcken füllen. Auf die Folie legen und 3 cm Granitplatten mit Edelstahlschraube da rein als Befestigung. Dann hast du das Gewicht ohne den Preis einer Blockstufe.


----------



## Zebragras (31. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Unser formaler Schwimmteich - Baubeginn 8.3.2014*

:shock neee das sieht man dann ja wieder an der stirnseite...
werden schon ne lösung finden. Muss mal montakt aufnehmen mit jemanden der das verkleidet hat mit Granit. 
Glg


----------

